# Ingineurskunst Spezialisierung



## Aeiouz (4. Mai 2011)

Hi,

da ich momentan ein Ingi hoch ziehe wollte ich mal Fragen was die beiden Spezialisierungen bringen. Hab hier oft gelesen das Gnomingis für Gimmicks sind nur welche sind das? Und sind sie nützlicher als ein explodierendes Schaf?
Sind Goblininigs wirklich nur für Sprengstoffe gut? Was bingen die so für Sachen mit?
Bitte bisschen mehr schreiben als 
Goblin bumm
 Gnom Gimmicks

Danke im Voraus

MfG Aeiouz

Edit: Hab gerade gemerkt es ist ein Fehler in der Überschrtift soll natürlich Ingenieurskunst heißen


----------



## Akonos (14. Mai 2011)

die spezialisierungen sind bis auf alchi eh weitestgehend abgeschafft, am ende entscheidet sich durch die spezialisierung nur noch welches pet du erlernen kannst beim trainer. ansonsten der rest ist bedeutungslos.


----------

